
Google Self-Driving Car Pulled Over for Going Too Slow - mtviewdave
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/12/google-self-driving-car-pulled-over-for-going-too-slow/
======
yeukhon
This is hilarious, but does Google's Self-Driving Car actually understand
siren? or is someone constantly watching the live camera and has decided to
pause the experiment for the siren?

~~~
rdsnsca
I think there is alway an engineer in the car.

~~~
yeukhon
Ah... I didn't know that. Hopefully one day it is smart enough to understand
emergency like this. I guess it can be done if Google Cars watch enough
YouTube videos. Actually, if Google makes enough videos for the Car to watch,
it might be "possible" to do an early reaction such as "pull over slowly."

